# A few months later... how is VEP 7 treating you?



## nas (Aug 21, 2019)

For those of you who've taken the plunge, how are you finding VEP 7 a few months since the initial release? how is the performance and stability (especially compared to VEP 6 ?) Are you comfortable using VEP 7 on major projects ?

Ive been holding off on upgrading until things settle and most of the kinks have been worked out. Should I take the plunge?

I'm currently on a Mac running Logic Pro with a PC slave and VEP 6 running Win. 7


----------



## stigc56 (Aug 22, 2019)

I think it works very well. The new features are nice, now we just need a "wake on MIDI" function, that would really ease all the programming.


----------



## Ben (Aug 22, 2019)

I think VEP7 is a great update and I have no problems with it except the Audio Input plugin is sometimes buggy. I migrated to VEP7 Beta during a bigger project and had almost no issues during beta and none after release. The new features are great and the new build-in plugins are beautiful.

On my machine VEP7 performance is slighty better then VEP6. There are people with long loading times, but the reason is their templates with one instrument per instance, thousends of instruments => thousends of instances.
All my plugins are also working. There are reports that some plugins stopped working, but the problem seems to be a combination of DAW, OS, plugin-version, hardware, because they work for others.

My advice: If you have some time to test load the demo version, open your most demanding project and see how it performs, then install VEP7 and compare it. After that test your current projects as well as your other big projects. See what plugins are working (the new plugin-manager shows all plugins that failed during initialization). Try to push your hw to the limits. If something you need does not work, report this to VSL and roll-back (just uninstall and reinstall VEP6). Make sure not to save your projects with VEP7 demo or make backups of the project file before testing. Upgrading a project from an older version is no problem, but you can't downgrade a project, so you wont be able to open a project in VEP6 that was saved with VEP7.
In case you host an instance on your Mac: VEP7 had to drop 32bit support on Macs. So if you need 32bit plugins you can host them on Windows and connect your Mac with this instance.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 22, 2019)

Fine here.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 22, 2019)

Of late there have been encouraging reviews on VEpro 7, it does appear to be what DAW your using and also what type of usage,

It would appear while some DAWs are very stable with 7 some are not particularly Cubase, on PC there have been one or two VEpro 7 updates or fixes so the situation may have changed, also OS plays apart in stability too.

From what i can see it runs stable on light to intermediate usage, when the usage is very heavy issues start kicking in.

It would be great if posters would tell the thread what DAW you are using if it is not already in your signature.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 22, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Of late there have been encouraging reviews on VEpro 7, it does appear to be what DAW your using and also what type of usage,
> 
> It would appear while some DAWs are very stable with 7 some are not particularly Cubase, on PC there have been one or two VEpro 7 updates or fixes so the situation may have changed, also OS plays apart in stability too.
> 
> ...



I would agree with this assessment. I have been on VEP since the first days (Main+3 slaves) and works like a charm until HEAVY usage - then dropouts (all sorts of high latencies tried). The workaround then and now was 'freeze' parts. It's a workaround I wish I didn't have to do. But it is what it is.

Having said that I am moving toward 2 BIGGER slaves and dumping one in hopes of fewer issues but I am not sure that would solve it as the same amount of voices streaming would be the same in HEAVY usuage. :(


----------



## nas (Aug 22, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> I would agree with this assessment. I have been on VEP since the first days (Main+3 slaves) and works like a charm until HEAVY usage - then dropouts (all sorts of high latencies tried). The workaround then and now was 'freeze' parts. It's a workaround I wish I didn't have to do. But it is what it is.
> 
> Having said that I am moving toward 2 BIGGER slaves and dumping one in hopes of fewer issues but I am not sure that would solve it as the same amount of voices streaming would be the same in HEAVY usuage. :(




Did you experience these dropouts in VEP 6 as well under heavy usage?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 22, 2019)

It really has been the same probably over the last 5 years+. :( (I actually bought VEP6 and NEVER installed it because I felt the 'issues' of heavy load were the least felt in 5 - I still do.) LOVE the new features in 7 though.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 22, 2019)

VEP 7 working just fine here... Cubase 9.5/Mac and Win7/PC slave.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 22, 2019)

Yea - I am Cubase 10.0.30 - Main and one slave W10 other two W7 (for now)


----------



## nas (Aug 22, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> It really has been the same probably over the last 5 years+. :( (I actually bought VEP6 and NEVER installed it because I felt the 'issues' of heavy load were the least felt in 5 - I still do.) LOVE the new features in 7 though.



So I guess it's difficult to judge fully if this can be attributed to a lack of efficiency with VEP7? 

When I was on VEP 5 I had so many issues... probably the most frustrating being constant disconnection. When I switched to VEP 6 everything improved drastically and it's been smooth sailing ever since. VEP 7 has some really nice features that i've been hoping for but I just don't want to lose efficiency or stability if I take the plunge - especially after my difficulties with VEP 5.

It does look like things are starting to settle with VEP 7 and so far these most recent reports seem to be quite encouraging.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 23, 2019)

I have installed VEpro 7 PC Cubase 10 Windows 7 Master and server.

My verdict is it was hell when loading a already in progress project, i had plugin issues and license issues, but only on the server machine, and when trying to use an already in progress project, it was hell.

so i would be playing an instrument and can hear it playing but no indication as to what track it was coming from no meters were moving, the licence issues got solved by me just fighting with VRpro 7 by pressing cancel skip cancel skip skip skip skip cancel shut down boot up until it gave in and allowed me to use the fussy thing.

so i kind of was understanding the issue and created a clean test project and worked perfect so far no boot up issues or licence issues all plugins loaded and it appears to be working fine but want speak to soon as i only have 16 tracks, since i have a little time on my hands i will leave it in place and see what exactly it can do, at present it has loaded all plugins, VSTs no crashes.

It looks nice but all this cpu monitoring on project bars is just adding to power usage and i think unnecessary because no one is going to take any notice of it i think we will just cram in what ever we have until the cpu screams and that and that only will be the sign to back off.

All in all i think its a big shame in one sense as VSL are known for there efficient CPU friendly software and they appear to have moved away from that.

between 7 and 6 hmmmmm cant really see any difference in performance esp in loading and shutting down, the VSL plugins and all the gizmo's are ok but what i would have liked to see is a noticeable performance difference like that from VEpro 5 to 6 

Lets see what happens with time will VSL make it better or will VEpro 8 be with us soon 

My advice would be to start in a clean project esp Cubase and window users.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 24, 2019)

Update: I think VEpro 7 has a very nice feel to it cant explain that, there is a certain quality that the others do not have and a smoothness that is very nice to work with, the plugins are very much up there i wish they slapped a reverb in too,

I know VSL encourage using your existing projects and for some it works. 

I think starting a fresh project in your DAW and VEpro is the most stable root and more than likely avoids bugs, and glitches and even crashes.

I think the most sensible thing to do is complete your existing project with the older software then make the jump on the upgrade this idea will stop a ton of complaints and arguments, frustration and head bang Avenue: 

A lot of us bring the existing project into new software updates (latest addition) but it is not a smart thing to do and can trigger a lot of confusion, both for the Developer and the user and can even go as far as hating on the developer.

After Some time of usage i am liking VEpro 7 ...........a lot 

On PC, Cubase, windows 7 Master and Server machines using a *FRESH PROJECT *


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 24, 2019)

ALWAYS make sure that you are saving the _individual_ projects (what they used to call v-frames) within the server project as well as saving the server project (what they used to call m-frames.) For some reason I don't understand, historically, server projects get corrupted and refuse to open but it is easy to recreate them by dragging the individual projects into a new Server project.


----------



## Ben (Aug 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> server projects get corrupted


I never had this problem, but it is always a good idea to keep the last 2-3 versions just in case you need to roll back.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 24, 2019)

Ben said:


> I never had this problem, but it is always a good idea to keep the last 2-3 versions just in case you need to roll back.



But again, if you don't save the individual projects, you are asking for trouble and also, limiting your flexibility to create different Server Projects.


----------



## Ben (Aug 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> limiting your flexibility to create different Server Projects.


Not with VEP7: After a feature request from me VEP got a feature under File > "Import Instances from Server Projects", so you can import any instances from any server-project file.
This also allows for a quick duplication of an existing instance: Just save the server project and import from itself into itself > You now have a second instance that is the same as the first one


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 24, 2019)

Try doing that with a Server Project that won't open


----------



## novaburst (Aug 24, 2019)

Update again: i did reinstall VEpro 6 and opened older projects, then uninstalled it and reinstalled VEpro 7 and now the older projects are loading and playing just fine, master and server, seem to be very solid all plugins are there too and changes and editing are the same as in VEpro 6,

not sure what that is all about, but not complaining maybe VEpro 7 is in a good mood today but older projects seem to be working quite fine now in VEpro 7 did not make any configurations or any changes, go figure !


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 24, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> Try doing that with a Server Project that won't open



I think Jay make good sense here. I just rebuilt all 4 computers' template server projects (starting with new server project and then opened previously saved individual projects (for that computer). For me, opening and closing in Cubase 10 is now quite a bit breezier. I haven't worked heavy on anything yet but seems to be a good move in the right direction. Thanks for the suggestion, Jay.


----------



## Eloy (Aug 24, 2019)

Question - do you see better CPU performance from VEpro 6 to VEpro 7?


----------



## novaburst (Aug 25, 2019)

I would say VEPro 6 and 7 are the same in CPU performance, tho i must admit i did not have this impression to begin with, there is a little twist that goes with it that may give VEpro 7 an advantage if you use the provided plugins they may be more efficient than 3rd party plugins, giving 7 a slight edge.

There is a kind of completeness that VEpro 7 portrays, it is very nice to use over 5 and 6. 

I did have a few negative feelings towards 7 but using it for a day or so has erased them all, very nice software its like VSL have squeezed every last bit of software knowledge and innovation and placing it in VEpro 7 you can easily see its one of there center developments.


----------



## LinusW (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't notice much difference in performance etc. but 7 has been way more stable to me.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 25, 2019)

Very happy camper here - reliable and solid new features that actually help.


----------



## rhye (Aug 25, 2019)

Working well here, but I am not really using any of the new features and I am sure that I had a slightly better performance and faster opening times on v6


----------



## Eloy (Aug 25, 2019)

Thank you for your great input. I had purchased the software months ago- seems like time to install.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Aug 25, 2019)

There is definitely some performance difference with VEP7 compared to VEP6 on the mac. VEP7 is improved substantially, but only if you are on Mojave (or possibly High Sierra). When I first upgraded to VEP7 I was on Sierra and performance was worse then VEP6. I complained about it on the internet and ended up working closely with Martin at VSL to figure it out. We both ran tests on our systems and he even made some improvements to VEP7 that made it even faster, but in the end, we decided that I needed to upgrade to Mojave and when I did VEP7 out performed VEP6. The difference was particularly noted when the GUI was open (as opposed to being minimized), so the difference was not related to DSP, it was more related to OSX and graphics, etc.. It seems that VEP7 makes use of Metal and stuff that you need to be on Mojave to take advantage of, and if you aren't its a little slower. This is primarily related to a third party GUI development library that VEP is using, which has added performance improvements that take advantage of OSX Mojave, unfortunately at the expense of being a little more sluggish on older OSX. Its not a big difference, but a little bit yes.

I should add also that my system is using HiDPI on the monitor (ie, Retina display) which may have also contributed to the results in some way.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 26, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> There is definitely some performance difference with VEP7 compared to VEP6 on the mac. VEP7 is improved substantially, but only if you are on Mojave (or possibly High Sierra). When I first upgraded to VEP7 I was on Sierra and performance was worse then VEP6. I complained about it on the internet and ended up working closely with Martin at VSL to figure it out. We both ran tests on our systems and he even made some improvements to VEP7 that made it even faster, but in the end, we decided that I needed to upgrade to Mojave and when I did VEP7 out performed VEP6. The difference was particularly noted when the GUI was open (as opposed to being minimized), so the difference was not related to DSP, it was more related to OSX and graphics, etc.. It seems that VEP7 makes use of Metal and stuff that you need to be on Mojave to take advantage of, and if you aren't its a little slower. This is primarily related to a third party GUI development library that VEP is using, which has added performance improvements that take advantage of OSX Mojave, unfortunately at the expense of being a little more sluggish on older OSX. Its not a big difference, but a little bit yes.
> 
> I should add also that my system is using HiDPI on the monitor (ie, Retina display) which may have also contributed to the results in some way.



This must be only a Mac related and also the graphics related on the Mac, 

As VEPro is running a dream works on my PC and a dated graphics cards and dated OS windows 7 seems that VSL are still doing perfect coding for windows 7, its as stable as a rock and a delight to use.

The latest Cubase is also running very solid in windows 7 but the software did request to remove high contrast Themes and replace with Aero Themes a more graphic intense color if you did not change this option cubase 10 would not load.

I do certainly hope these developers continue to develop for windows 7 as i think its the sweet spot from Microsoft, not sure if i could bare an OS that forces you to update and puts some things out of harmony on your system, when windows 10 decides inconvenience times to slap an update on your system that can be a real bummer but not so much if your only using office and excel, but for music software it can be a headache.

Unless Microsoft change there stance on windows 10 and i know you can turn off updates on the pro, but only with in a time limit but unless they change Mac is the best option as far as i can see.

Can you imagine when W 10 updates do you know the whole world is updating together or at least every one that has W 10 that OS is certainly not composer friendly but its strengths are more suited for the office worker.


----------



## rlw (Sep 13, 2019)

I like the many new features in VEP 7, but I am disappointed in automation feature in Logic Pro x. I am having issues with Kontakt automation when mapping the different Mics such as SSO extended mics with Smart Controls. I am using Lemur attached with Smart Controls to set the various mic combinations for my various projects. I have multis with all articulations and 11 mics mapped with automation control. In VEP 6, the automation worked seamlessly and the Smart Controls Display decimal reading for the various mics. However in VEP 7, the mics in Kontakt display percentage. While Lemur will still change the various Mic levels, the Smart Controls freeze to the initial Percentage of the control and the Range Max and Range Min lock to the same value and prevent me from changing them. Also, the Smart Control Displays will not change to any new value even though Lemur can still change the Mic levels in Kontakt even though Lemur is connected thru the Smart Controls. In VEP 6, I had depended on the decimal read out used track automation in Logic to alter the mics that were mapped to the Parameters, however these will also no longer work with VEP 7. My old projects where I have saved values for the various mics no longer change the mic levels of Kontakt in VEP 7. I created a ticket almost 2 weeks ago and have recieve no response from Vienna except for the automated verification of the ticket. I have 128 gb of ram on my iMac Pro and my templates are very large so I still use my PC slave machine. If i can't resolve the automation issues, i may need to step away from VEP and just add more memory to my iMac Pro. I do like the new feature in VEP 7 but my workflow requires that automation work with Kontakt since I have so many extensive libraries with Kontakt. I have considered trying to down load VEP 6 again and going back but I was experience some issues with VEP 6 that seemed to be resolved in VEP 7. Has anyone else had, and/or , resolved automation issues with VEP 7, Kontakt 6 and Logic Pro X? My next issue with VEP 7 automation is that the parameters in VEP 7 are now just a "one to one" mapping. In VEP 6 I could map one VEP parameter to multiple mic controls in Kontakt so that in my multis, I could alter the gain of the same Mic in multiple plugins in the same Multi . I can not seem to do the same in VEP 7. For instance, I can now only map one parameter to just one instance of say the "Close Mic".


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 13, 2019)

Working well for me. Win 7 with Nuendo 10.2 and a large template.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 13, 2019)

rlw said:


> anyone else had, and/or , resolved automation issues with VEP 7, Kontakt 6 and Logic Pro X?



using cubase 10 VEpro 7 and PC and no automation issues in Kontakt 5. i would if i was you rig up a quick new test project and try it in that , it may be a time wasting but at least you can rule out an existing project issue you may hove glitched out because of your project from VEpro 6 into 7 just a guess


----------



## rlw (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I have built a temp test with just one track. I think the problem is the combination with Logic Pro x smart controls and the interplay with kontakt. Here is a picture of the Smart Control in a new Logic Pro Project. I have Lemur mapped to the Smart Control also. Again this worked in VEP 6.


----------



## rlw (Sep 13, 2019)

I also use VEP 7 to host HZ Strings and with HZ Strings the controls list DB and they work without issue. My only other issue is that in VEP 7 I can only map one Parameter to one Mic control. In VEP 6 i had 11 channels in VEP 6 all loaded with an HZ Strings Plugin. I used one parameter to control the same mic in each of the 11 channels. In VEP 7, I can only assign a parameter to one channel Mic.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 13, 2019)

i dont use the automation built in VEpro i find no need for it, when my instruments are in VEpro i automate directly from the instrument, 

So maybe there may be an issue like you said

Is there any reason or advantage why you would use the automation built in VEpro i just never felt the need for it or maybe there is an advantage i have not seen.


----------



## rlw (Sep 14, 2019)

By using parameters, I don't need to clone channel control across multiple midi channels when I want to effect the same mic in multiple channel instances where each channel has the same mic. Also, I use the feedback in the Smart Controls to display the gain for instance of the Close Mics verse the Tree Mics verses the Outrigger and so on. I don't have to navigate to the Instance in VEP to see the Mics settings. I can use Lemur but I will have to redesign the feedback because I only display the sliders and midi feedback with CCs seems to be problematic while the connection using the Parameters with Smart Controls worked great in VEP 6. I would hope that when we do upgrades with VEP, existing functionality would not be broken with the next upgrade. While the automation in VEP 7 has a nicer look and slightly easier mapping feature, it is not as powerful as it was in VEP 6 and much more limited. I don't feel that Vienna is interested in addressing the problems they created in the release of VEP 7. When there seems to be indifference by developers to support the functionality in upgrades, most users finally decided to leave those products and move toward developers who are open to provide consistency. I spent weeks of intense development of my workflow with the automation functionality in VEP 6. I don't relish redesigning again. If I do, I tend to move away from products where developers are not responding to users. I can't afford to always be in a design mode after every change or upgrade unless there is a compelling reason. VEP 6 automation functionality was more superior to VEP 7 because it supported a "one to many relationship" with Parameters, the VEP 7 UI only supports mapping in a "One to One Relationship". ( as a side note, VEP 7 uses the projects I built in VEP 6 with "one to many" relations, but I can't edit or add them, this is a UI problem that must be addressed ) A "one to many" approach reduces the number of necessary messages between the DAW and VEP. Cloning midi messages when multiplied over 100s of tracks creates huge performance hits. I have Kontakt multis with 8 to 12 instances of a plugin and each instance has the same mic combinations. Mapping 12 parameters to change one mic in each of the plugins is not an efficient way to manage or work automation. I can redesign each instrument in my template to have one Smart Control to control 12 or more parameters, but now that does not even work with any VEP instance where Kontakt is concerned. I must choose Kontakt over VEP. If I forget VEP all together, I will lose the convenience that VEP provides having a one VEP project so that my load times are much better with Logic Pro. But that may be the decision I may be forced to make. Drop VEP, add more memory to the iMac Pro and forget VEP and the slave machines.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for that info


----------



## rlw (Sep 27, 2019)

rlw said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have built a temp test with just one track. I think the problem is the combination with Logic Pro x smart controls and the interplay with kontakt. Here is a picture of the Smart Control in a new Logic Pro Project. I have Lemur mapped to the Smart Control also. Again this worked in VEP 6.



I am thankful to report that the update today on VEP 7 has solved some of my big issues. Now I get a proper Smart Control "feedback" with Percentage in Logic Pro X when connecting to Kontakt and also Logic X Track automation of VEP 7 mapped parameters works again. There is still an issue with not being able to alter the Range Min and Range Max on the Smart Controls but it seems I can still alter the actual value of the control beyond the limits of the Range Min and Range Max values. I can live with this faulty functionality but the one remaining big issue that is very important to my workflow is that VEP Parameters in a VEP instance can only be mapped to one item or control in the VEP 7 instance. As I mentioned earlier, I was able to map one parameter to multiple controls in multiple instrument channels in VEP 6.


----------



## antonikoll (Sep 27, 2019)

nas said:


> For those of you who've taken the plunge, how are you finding VEP 7 a few months since the initial release? how is the performance and stability (especially compared to VEP 6 ?) Are you comfortable using VEP 7 on major projects ?
> 
> Ive been holding off on upgrading until things settle and most of the kinks have been worked out. Should I take the plunge?
> 
> I'm currently on a Mac running Logic Pro with a PC slave and VEP 6 running Win. 7


I Just update in VEP 7 (cubase 10 windows 64 64gb ram), VEP 7 is sluggish when I connect the instances. Furthermore is slower when loading the instances at the beginning (disable all tracks) . Well I will downgrade to VEP 6, was much faster. Thanks . I thought that they have fixed already but no..


----------



## nas (Sep 27, 2019)

I took the plunge and so far it's been pretty solid. Running on a PC server with Win. 7 and my main machine is running LPX. Had some issue with LPX and Mojave stability but it's not from VEP 7.. may be a plugin causing some issues - nothing serious though.

Load and save times may be slightly longer on larger templates but there are some great features in VEP 7 (like switching off instances and saving RAM) that really make it well worth the upgrade. 

Loving it so far.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 27, 2019)

VEP 7 is generally fine for me here (Logic Pro 10.4.6 on Mojave). I still get occasional crashes with a “kontakt encountered a problem” error although it happened with VEP 6 too. 

Also, strange bug I’ve been encountering is that when I do reopen a project after a crash the project opens BEFORE the pop up with the option to load last saved project. So you have to let the project load and THEN choose to load the last saved project...that then loads all over again. 

But nothing workflow killing. Just small annoyances


----------



## rlw (Sep 27, 2019)

rlw said:


> I am thankful to report that the update today on VEP 7 has solved some of my big issues. Now I get a proper Smart Control "feedback" with Percentage in Logic Pro X when connecting to Kontakt and also Logic X Track automation of VEP 7 mapped parameters works again. There is still an issue with not being able to alter the Range Min and Range Max on the Smart Controls but it seems I can still alter the actual value of the control beyond the limits of the Range Min and Range Max values. I can live with this faulty functionality but the one remaining big issue that is very important to my workflow is that VEP Parameters in a VEP instance can only be mapped to one item or control in the VEP 7 instance. As I mentioned earlier, I was able to map one parameter to multiple controls in multiple instrument channels in VEP 6.



I was incorrect in assuming the the Min Range, Max Range issue with Smart Controls was a VEP 7 Issue. After taking one of my complicated kontakt 6 multis directly into Logic Pro X, The locking of Min Range and Max Range on the Smart Controls with Kontakt still exists. Once I can get the automation Parameters in VEP 7 to support mappings to mulitple controls (not just a one to one relationship), then I will be a very happy camper with VEP 7. The other features in VEP 7 are definitely an improvement over VEP 6. I am experiencing crashes more often than I would like but hopefully, I will be able to determine why.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 21, 2019)

I was experiencing very long closing or exit times in VEpro 7 especially after something was recorded i would almost certainly need to force close it, i installed some windows 7 updates in one of the updates was my graphic card update (invidia Geforce)

After this update strangely enough VEpro is shutting down very fast indeed 3 to 5 seconds on server, i had no problem on the master.

Could it be graphics also can mess up your music software how strange, but a guess its something to look out for.


----------



## Ben (Oct 22, 2019)

Some older graphics card / graphics card drivers do crash VEP or prevent it from loading. Also connecting to a server with RDP can crash VEP on this machine.
Therefore make sure to update your drivers and use something like VNC for remote connection.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 22, 2019)

Ben said:


> Some older graphics card / graphics card drivers do crash VEP or prevent it from loading. Also connecting to a server with RDP can crash VEP on this machine.
> Therefore make sure to update your drivers and use something like VNC for remote connection.



I confess i was putting the blame of the slow shut down of VEpro on Kontakt, it just goes to show how we can often get it wrong.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm having incredible loud noise blast when I select MIDI track in Cubase Pro (especially MIDI track of Dimension Strings, VI Pro version). I'm posting is because it happened twice today and really hurt my ears.

I found a thread in VSL forum regarding this issue and seems the problem is still there.

My system specs are:

Mac Pro 2013, MacOS 10.12.6
Latest version of VEP 7 and Cubase Pro
I'm running template on the same computer, the size of the template is less than 100 MIDI tracks.

I'm now rolling back to VEP 6 to see how things go.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 23, 2019)

holywilly said:


> I'm having incredible loud noise blast when I select MIDI track in Cubase Pro (especially MIDI track of Dimension Strings, VI Pro version). I'm posting is because it happened twice today and really hurt my ears.



I wonder if this is a Mac only issue, i am not getting this symptom on my PC build,


----------



## iMovieShout (Oct 23, 2019)

How is VEP7 performing? 
Well it just works. No issues, no bugs that I have found. All of my VEP6 templates loaded up in VEP7 first time. I have 12 VEP7 servers (including my PC-Workstation), so its been tested fairly well and almost every day.
Coupled with Kontakt-6 the VEP7 templates (which occupy roughy 180GB per server with Kontakt 5) load much faster, and with Kontakt-6 occupy around 160GB (less memory) and load in half the time.

Great !!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 23, 2019)

holywilly said:


> I'm having incredible loud noise blast when I select MIDI track in Cubase Pro (especially MIDI track of Dimension Strings, VI Pro version). I'm posting is because it happened twice today and really hurt my ears.
> 
> I found a thread in VSL forum regarding this issue and seems the problem is still there.
> 
> ...



I had this in the early days of VEP7 but haven't for some months now. Regardless, I now keep Nugen's SigMod in curcuit on my main output purely for the ear-protection mode - it works brilliantly.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 23, 2019)

That happened to me for the first time last week also. I was more worried about a heart attack then my ears


----------



## novaburst (Oct 23, 2019)

your system is Mac, but @Guy Rowland is PC build, still i have not experienced this and hope this bug stays on holiday because i use headsets a lot.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 23, 2019)

novaburst said:


> your system is Mac, but @Guy Rowland is PC build, still i have not experienced this and hope this bug stays on holiday because i use headsets a lot.



For 29 bucks, I can't reccommend SigMod highly enough. I can't begin to describe how loud this VE Pro noise blast is - its genuinely terrifying. If you were wearing unlimited cans when it went off it doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 23, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> For 29 bucks, I can't reccommend SigMod highly enough. I can't begin to describe how loud this VE Pro noise blast is - its genuinely terrifying. If you were wearing unlimited cans when it went off it doesn't bear thinking about.



Seems like a nice plugin


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 23, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I had this in the early days of VEP7 but haven't for some months now. Regardless, I now keep Nugen's SigMod in curcuit on my main output purely for the ear-protection mode - it works brilliantly.



Can you please describe how you're using sigmod to block the burst? When I looked into this, it just looks like an advanced creative tool, kind of like PlogueBidule.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 23, 2019)

never mind, found the slurb that describes it has a "protect" module. Thanks for the referral.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 23, 2019)

Got the SigMod, what a nice little utility to protect my ears and speakers! Thanks @Guy Rowland to recommend this!

Now I'm rolling back to VEP 6 to see how things go. I don't really miss any new features from VEP 7, I just use that to host my template as my time saver from cue to cue. However, the only down side is the Synchron Player still doesn't play nicely on Mac even hosting inside VEP 6, Cubase Pro sometimes stuck when exporting mixdown when Synchron Player instruments are used.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 24, 2019)

holywilly said:


> Now I'm rolling back to VEP 6 to see how things go.



I would say 7 is the most solid version to date i was a bit hesitant in upgrading and had VEpro 7 sitting around in my VSL for months since using it i have not experienced one crash apart from the slow exit that has been resolved now 7 is performing very well, in 5 and 6 i could with certainty predict a crashes here and there.

in the end its what works so good luck


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 24, 2019)

I was fine with vep6. Vep7 performs a little better on mojave. Most of the new features I’m not using yet. I find vep7 pretty stable but I did get the noise burst once. Thanks for the sigmod reccomendation. I will definitely use it, it does add 1.3ms latency which is unfortunate but still worth it


----------



## Ben (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi! We have just released an update to VEP7:

Added: macOS Catalina support
Improved: Responsiveness of GUI in larger projects
Fixed: A bug in the VST3 plugins, causing undefined behavior
Fixed: Possible crash of host when using Audio Input plugin
Fixed: Slow connections to instances with high channel counts
Fixed: MIR Wet signal broken on certain AMD CPUs
Fixed (Mac): Suppress warning messages when validating plug-ins


----------



## novaburst (Nov 23, 2019)

if you are using VEpro 7 as a server and kontatk, by placing two or more threads in kontakt it helps VEpro to shut down even faster, also appears to function more stable.

I say this because some say there are no need for threads in kontakt while its in VEpro but after doing before and after the difference in shut down is much quicker.


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2019)

novaburst said:


> if you are using VEpro 7 as a server and kontatk, by placing two or more threads in kontakt it helps VEpro to shut down even faster, also appears to function more stable.
> 
> I say this because some say there are no need for threads in kontakt while its in VEpro but after doing before and after the difference in shut down is much quicker.


Use with caution. Kontakt's multi-threading can interfere with VEP's multi-threading, so we generally suggest to turn Kontakt's multi-threading off. But if this works better for you, feel free to use it


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 23, 2019)

I feel that some things are snappier, but the trade-off seems to be less stability. I have had more crashes, more "lost connections" (even with only one local session) and program freezes than with VEP 6. It happens pretty randomly. Maybe the cause could be Kontakt but I can't tell.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm having the same problem and random enough that I don't even know what to report other then its not stable now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2019)

We have discovered a bug that can cause random crashes when using the VST3 plugin a while ago. It should be fixed in the latest versions.

If you have still crashes, please send us your crash-dumps to [email protected]
This allows us to investigate and fix these bugs, or at least tell you what plugin caused the crash.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

did that bug also happen to effect the AU3 plugin? I'm always using the latest version of VePro. Its still crashing..


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2019)

No, but AU3 is still in beta, as far as I know. Anyway, crash-dumps will be helpful to us.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

Well if you're saying I can't use AU3 because its beta and it crashes because its beta, then that is not a useful beta and VePro7 instantly becomes less interesting to me. That was one of the most compelling reasons I upgrade. The reason I mentioned it was in case the bug you found in the VST3 version might also apply to AU3. Just saying..

if I get a crash log I will of course send it. Just saying..its crashing here for me, often. It didn't used to. cheers


----------



## novaburst (Nov 23, 2019)

Ben said:


> Use with caution. Kontakt's multi-threading can interfere with VEP's multi-threading, so we generally suggest to turn Kontakt's multi-threading off. But if this works better for you, feel free to use it



Must say i was also getting momentary freezing the track playback in the server would momentary stop then start, just once or twice every time i was using my system this hack seems to have eliminated that too.

I too have a strong suspicion of the graphic card, and purchased the exact same card as my master machine as it runs so nice but the machines are identical apart from card, 

But since doing the kontakt hack (two threads) i noticed a quicker shut down plus elimination of all freezes, 

Could be a windows 7 thing too but all is well now.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

another thing that is happening sometimes now is I'm getting a death spike of hell noise burst out of VePro occasionally. I seem to have determined that this happens when a project is created by default with a MIRROOM channel, and I haven't selected a MIR room yet. Then occasionally the MIRROOM channel has the death spike that nearly gives me a heart attack. I've been using Ice9 to save my life. This started happening somewhat recently also.

Also, somewhat recently I had a case where I setup a dozen instances in VePro and a couple of them would not display the Mir stage no matter what I did, while other instances worked fine. The Mir tab would show the strip on the right and just a huge grey area where the MirStage is supposed to be.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 23, 2019)

Happens with only AU (not AU3) as well.
Sometimes I lose sound, then I try to reconnect or re-load the instance. Sometimes it works, sometimes it crashes. Sometimes the content in the window in which available instances are shown starts flashing weirdly - then it is empty even though there are unconnected instances available. Then a bit later it just crashes.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

oh another thing, i was trying to use a Kirk Hunter instrument in Kontakt6 inside VePro7 and the KH kontakt GUI has a button that normally displays a page with level and pan settings...but under VePro, it doesn't seem to want to display that page. NO idea why not. works fine inside LogicPro.


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> if you're saying I can't use AU3 because its beta


That's not what I'm saying. I'm just saying that it is a new feature and we are doing our best to fix these issues.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

cheers man, I'm not meaning to say VSL isn't actively pursuing everything they can. I know these crash reports are hard to pinpoint because they are kind of random. I wish I could give better information to help, right now I can only say its happening more now than before, seemingly randomly. I'm actually thinking of popping back to v6. I don't really want to though, primarily because I like using AU3 in logicPro. Also VePro7 has better measured performance on Mojave.


----------



## Ben (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't experience these issues, but I personally work on Windows. And with Cubase 10.5 an issue was fixed so that loading and closing VEP connections is much faster.
So it is hard for me to give any advice for Mac systems. But I will see if I can test and reproduce these issues on a Mac system as well.

What version of Kontakt are you using? Do you also get these crashes when there is no Kontakt loaded?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't use Kontakt often. It didn't crash when I was using Kontakt. KH's Kontakt GUI didn't work properly as it does in other hosts. (shrug), Latest K6 by the way

I'm getting crashes even when using ViPro and Synchron, but not exclusively those, and at this point i am sorry I don't have specific details I can say about exactly what I was doing because at the time I was frustrated and impatient and needing to get back to work, so restarted everything and kept going. I will start taking better notes though.


----------



## Auddict (Nov 23, 2019)

nas said:


> For those of you who've taken the plunge, how are you finding VEP 7 a few months since the initial release? how is the performance and stability (especially compared to VEP 6 ?) Are you comfortable using VEP 7 on major projects ?
> 
> Ive been holding off on upgrading until things settle and most of the kinks have been worked out. Should I take the plunge?
> 
> I'm currently on a Mac running Logic Pro with a PC slave and VEP 6 running Win. 7


I’ve switched over and used it on all five of our latest demo projects, not a single hiccup! One of the projects was pretty huge and I was a bit hesitant to switch before getting it out of the way but decided to take the risk and was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 24, 2019)

novaburst said:


> Must say i was also getting momentary freezing the track playback in the server would momentary stop then start, just once or twice every time



Ha Ha must say these momentary freezes were coursed by Cubase auto save, every 15mm
Now turned off,

The randomness would be me playing back any recording some times inside the 15mm window reason why i would never experience it at times but when using playback near auto saving point naturally i would experience a hiccup or momentary freeze.

Forgot all about the auto save, it can be a real bummer 🙃


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 24, 2019)

Now that you mention it I did switch back recently using coupled instances for a bit and maybe that is related to the crashing.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Nov 27, 2019)

Given that the upgrade is going for a very good BF price at the moment, I am thinking of going for it. My hesitation is that VEP 6 works flawlessly on my Windows 7 slave using Logic on a 2011 2.0 GHz Mac Mini Server as the master so I'm a little afraid to upset the apple cart. Am I likely to get any problems with this rather aged configuration or would it be likely to perform as well as 6? I don't want to 'upgrade' into a load of hassle!


----------



## nas (Nov 28, 2019)

MarcusMaximus said:


> Given that the upgrade is going for a very good BF price at the moment, I am thinking of going for it. My hesitation is that VEP 6 works flawlessly on my Windows 7 slave using Logic on a 2011 2.0 GHz Mac Mini Server as the master so I'm a little afraid to upset the apple cart. Am I likely to get any problems with this rather aged configuration or would it be likely to perform as well as 6? I don't want to 'upgrade' into a load of hassle!



I was hesitant at first, given some of the difficulties early adopters were having but after the dust settled and I got some positive feedback on this thread, I decided to take the plunge. On my Win. 7 Slave (6 core w/64 GB RAM) It's working flawlessly and has been incredibly stable and efficient.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Nov 28, 2019)

nas said:


> I was hesitant at first, given some of the difficulties early adopters where having but after the dust settled and I got some positive feedback on this thread, I decided to take the plunge. On my Win. 7 Slave (6 core w/64 GB RAM) It's working flawlessly and has been incredibly stable and efficient.



Ok sounds good. Thanks for letting me know. I'll probably go ahead in that case.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 28, 2019)

Win7 x64 here and VEPro 7 on the same machine is very unstable for me even on a small template with half a dozen instances of 16 channels each. Multiple 'unhandled exception' crashes seem to occur strangely triggered by me hitting a key on my Nanokontrol that simply calls an action in Reaper to open or close a folder!! 

Have sent crash reports to VSL but it was just before the holiday season. 

Also noticing a distinct lag with Omnisphere 2.6. It's way slower inside VEPro 7 than natively in Reaper. 

On a positive note it does seem more efficient CPU wise and the automation copy/paste is a godsend but overall I have to say compared to 6 I'm not impressed so far.


----------



## novaburst (Jan 26, 2020)

Is this an oversight from VSL or bug,......... when unlocking channel windows from instances all meters freeze, the only meters that function are the ones when that instance is clicked the same goes for unlocking mixer you can only view the one that the instance is clicked. 

If this is the case whats the point of unlocking them, a step backward in my view. because you cant view all meters at the same time from all instances not even two instances i hope this gets looked into,


----------



## CorgiKing (Jan 26, 2020)

Having the weirdest VST related crash bugs basically constantly. Been using it cold turkey since day one and there has been some pretty weird stuff. I'm an all AU guy! 

Main things I'v seen in my daily use (roughly 55-60 hours a week, working as a game music composer) since the day of release
Bad:
-- It used to hate Korg plugins...and still kinda does
-- EastWest plugins give the wierdest crashes and crash messages. Even after disabling.
-- Didn't work better until I semi-rebuilt my main template
-- 7 seemed to hate older OS haha, new Mac Pro forced that change for the better
-- Again, still crashes after disabling what seems to be problem plugins.

Good:
-- Better performance!
-- Looks great!
-- New features are great. 

I guess really when I look back at my day to day it works all day and that's great. Somehow feels better than 6 from a stability standpoint. A bit. Once everything was kinda rebuilt and reconfigured for a new version and a new machine and since the updates to VEP 7 really...

haha I'm just realizing this, but really now it's just that strange behavior. It seems pretty clear that things like EastWest Play and Spaces 2 give me my only crashes now. Even after trying to sort of quarantine them by disabling the plugin -- still some crashes. One of the more common crashes has the system crash message referencing (under a EW crash) something like Ohmicide VST3 in the message. This is NEW computer, fresh build, fresh template, fresh install. I do not use that plug and have never installed it, but EastWest crashes reference that. I've been toying with quitting E/W for good in my studio for some time now hmmm


----------



## novaburst (Jan 26, 2020)

CorgiKing said:


> but EastWest crashes reference that. I've been toying with quitting E/W for good in my studio for some time now hmmm



never had any issue with EastWeast VST works just fine in VEpro 7 and work fine in VEpro 6 and 5.
I think the behavior of VEpro depends on what platform your on 



CorgiKing said:


> Good:
> -- Better performance!
> -- Looks great!
> -- New features are great.



Agree






my problem is you only can view and work on one channel window as the ones that are not selected freeze there is no meter signal and the volumes will not move, so that makes this feature completely pointless.


----------



## Ben (Jan 29, 2020)

novaburst said:


> my problem is you only can view and work on one channel window as the ones that are not selected freeze there is no meter signal and the volumes will not move, so that makes this feature completely pointless.


I talked with the developers about this issue and it should be fixed in the next update (no ETA yet).
Feel free to contact me/us when issues like this appear, so we can fix them asap


----------



## novaburst (Jan 29, 2020)

Ben said:


> Feel free to contact me/us when issues like this appear, so we can fix them asap



I think the best way is to take issues to you guys at VSL /support @Ben, I think its becoming a habit to log them on forums I think to see if anyone is having the same issues,

But I think best practice is to take it to support so will do in the future 
Thanks


----------



## novaburst (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice update for VEpro unlock Channel window works a treat

Nice work to VSL


----------

